# Good old Bob



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Today, 03Sep13, Gulf Breeze side of Bobby... from 1700-2100 she was slow. My buddy had a nice hit and ran into the piles- no fish but heart rate went up for a few minutes. After a short shower Bob yielded a 24" slotty red and a nice 14" grey snapper. Bite was on live skrump.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice catch bro! That's what I was hoping to run across there from 12am-7am this morning but I was too busy getting skunked :laughing: 
What kind of set up were you using? Around 4am I saw what looked to be 100's of thousands of small pinfish running against the current heading west toward the pass. About an hour later I was fighting a big Jack that wore me out.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Slip weight-swivel-flouro-circle


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice catch, can you tell me if the snappers are thick yet? I will coming down this weekend and debating whether to try their or the destin jetties


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Only place they have been thick is pcola beach pier. They have been patchy in most other places. In Navarre its hard to get past the hardtails even with using some trickery.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info, keep on fishing!!!:thumbup:


----------

